# rentals



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi we're in the Castaneira de Pera area of central Portugal and looking for rental property for a month or two in the new year, jan or feb, while our house is being renovated, can anyone advise on property and prices. You can private message if required. thanks in advance


----------

